# Female expat sponsoring male partner to Abu Dhabi



## Aussie_G (Sep 9, 2015)

Hi all,

First post from me! 

I'm towards the last stage of getting a job offer in Abu Dhabi. Very keen and excited except for the recent discovery that as a woman, I am not allowed to sponsor my male defacto partner; only males are allowed to sponsor females into the emirate.

Getting different answers from various sources:

1) only female doctors, teachers or engineers are allowed to sponsor husbands

2) BUT if the woman earns more than 10,000 AED then she can put out a deposit to sponsor her husband

3) not sure how defacto will be treated

4) was told male partners can still get holiday visa but will need to exit every 30-days to reset visa validity

Would appreciate if someone out there with more info or has experienced this hurdle before can provide a bit more insight.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
No you won't be able to sponsor a partner - only a husband.
Unmarried partners are not allowed to live together, under local laws - so there is no provision for people to sponsor their unmarried partners.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks like the other thread was deleted

Are you legally married? I don't know what defacto partner means.

Why can't your partner come here and get a job? Worst case he can be a house partner and do a visa run, whilst you slave away and he meets up with the lads for a coffee and shopping?


----------



## Aussie_G (Sep 9, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> No you won't be able to sponsor a partner - only a husband.
> Unmarried partners are not allowed to live together, under local laws - so there is no provision for people to sponsor their unmarried partners.
> Cheers
> Steve


Thanks for your prompt response Steve. Assuming we do get married (it's been discussed even before the Abu Dhabi opportunity came up) would you know if there's a workaround sponsoring my husband into UAE? I'm neither a doctor, teacher, or engineer; I work in Marketing.


----------



## Aussie_G (Sep 9, 2015)

iggles said:


> Looks like the other thread was deleted
> 
> Are you legally married? I don't know what defacto partner means.
> 
> Why can't your partner come here and get a job? Worst case he can be a house partner and do a visa run, whilst you slave away and he meets up with the lads for a coffee and shopping?


Thanks for the reply Iggles. I'm sure my partner would enjoy meeting with the lads for coffee!

Defacto means we're co-habitating but not married 

He is starting to look for a job there (IT) but my job offer might come sooner than he can find something. 

Is visa run something commonly done there? And for how many times is it allowed assuming it takes a while for my partner to find something?


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Aussie_G said:


> ...Defacto means we're co-habitating but not married ...


and that is illegal in the uae... and you would not be able to sponsor him even if you were a doctor, teacher or engineer...

he would not be able to sponsor you either fyi... you have to be legally married with appropriate documentation for it to be recognized as legal under uae law...



Aussie_G said:


> Is visa run something commonly done there? And for how many times is it allowed assuming it takes a while for my partner to find something?


very common... its quite simple, takes about 4 - 5 hours every month or so, assuming he has an aussie passport... and can in theory be done an infinite number of times... 

many people actually make it a picnic trip on a weekend, head over to oman, have lunch, and then pop back across the border with a new 30 day visa...

if you dont want to drive yourself, there are even tour companies that specifically do visa run hops in busses... or just tag along with someone else who is going and offer to share costs... there is a whole thread in the dubai forum about it... applies to abu dhabi too, except of course the directions to actually get to oman...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Aussie_G said:


> Thanks for your prompt response Steve. Assuming we do get married (it's been discussed even before the Abu Dhabi opportunity came up) would you know if there's a workaround sponsoring my husband into UAE? I'm neither a doctor, teacher, or engineer; I work in Marketing.


Hi,
Unless your partner/husband is not going to ever try to find a job and simply become a house husband - then there is little point in sponsoring him (other than health insurance and local driving licence).
If he has visa on arrival passport - then he can do unlimited visa runs until he finds a job and gets sponsored in his own right.
As he will be technically a tourist - just make sure he comes with adequate travel insurance that directly pays any hospital bills - it is expensive here if you need hospital treatment.
If you do get married and you have an attested degree and you earn over a certain amount - you can sponsor your husband.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Aussie_G said:


> ...Assuming we do get married (it's been discussed even before the Abu Dhabi opportunity came up) would you know if there's a workaround sponsoring my husband into UAE? I'm neither a doctor, teacher, or engineer; I work in Marketing.


workarounds abound... 

if you make more than 10k a month, and are willing to put down a 5k deposit, you can get special approval from immigration to sponsor your husband... your company pro should be able to sort all that out for you...

its done all the time, i know many women who sponsor their families... none of them are doctors or teachers...

the other option is, he does visa runs until he finds his own job and can get his own residence visa...

either way, get married... first there are no legal issues this way, and second, it will save you a lot of hassle when it comes to things like shared bank accounts, insurance, rent etc... 

not to mention if you get caught co-habiting, you get to see the inside of a jail for about six months, and then a fine followed by a kick out of the country...


----------



## Aussie_G (Sep 9, 2015)

imac said:


> very common... its quite simple, takes about 4 - 5 hours every month or so, assuming he has an aussie passport... and can in theory be done an infinite number of times...
> 
> many people actually make it a picnic trip on a weekend, head over to oman, have lunch, and then pop back across the border with a new 30 day visa...
> 
> if you dont want to drive yourself, there are even tour companies that specifically do visa run hops in busses... or just tag along with someone else who is going and offer to share costs... there is a whole thread in the dubai forum about it... applies to abu dhabi too, except of course the directions to actually get to oman...


Thanks, imac. This is a relief to know.


----------



## Barry1977 (Mar 2, 2015)

Sorry about hijacking your post. Are there any disadvantages for a married man to be sponsored by his wife? My wifes company will pay my medical insurance if she sponsors me. With the high cost of doctors/hospitals I'd like to have medical coverage. Can I work if sponsored by my wife(A teacher) ?If not, can my visa be converted at a later stage?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Barry1977 said:


> Sorry about hijacking your post. Are there any disadvantages for a married man to be sponsored by his wife? My wifes company will pay my medical insurance if she sponsors me. With the high cost of doctors/hospitals I'd like to have medical coverage. Can I work if sponsored by my wife(A teacher) ?If not, can my visa be converted at a later stage?


Hi,
No you can't work whilst sponsored by your wife.
Once you secure a job - your new company sponsors you and you go on their visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------

